# 10 grace period for visit visas



## nickyr

My 30 day visit visa runs out on the 5th of March so my first visa run is imminent. I've heard there is a "10 day grace period" and I was wondering if anyone has recent personal experience of doing the visa run with an expired visa? If so, what happened? Did you have to pay a fine? Were you waved through?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## webmongaz

Do the visa run on day 38/39 and you will be fine, I had lots of experience and have friends still doing this every month. NEVER been an issue just do not go over 40 days or you will be fined.


----------



## nickyr

webmongaz said:


> Do the visa run on day 38/39 and you will be fine, I had lots of experience and have friends still doing this every month. NEVER been an issue just do not go over 40 days or you will be fined.


Brilliant, exactly the kind of answer I was looking for. Thanks!


----------



## rowood

Did a visa run to Hatta on March 1st, i was on day 39 since last visit.... no problems at all.. also Oman visa now costs 50AED instead of the 200AED it cost on previous visits...


----------



## podsaab

webmongaz said:


> Do the visa run on day 38/39 and you will be fine, I had lots of experience and have friends still doing this every month. NEVER been an issue just do not go over 40 days or you will be fined.


Hello ... I am coming up to my 30th day on my visa on arrival in the UAE and I am also a UK citizen and passport holder... however!! ... Would I qualify for the 10+/- grace period as I came through Sharjah airport or would this rule apply for ONLY Dubai or is this for ALL the UAE Emirates???

Please reply soon I am on my 29th day here


----------



## Garth Vader

podsaab said:


> Hello ... I am coming up to my 30th day on my visa on arrival in the UAE and I am also a UK citizen and passport holder... however!! ... Would I qualify for the 10+/- grace period as I came through Sharjah airport or would this rule apply for ONLY Dubai or is this for ALL the UAE Emirates???
> 
> Please reply soon I am on my 29th day here



You have to leave the country, not the Emirate, so you'll be fine. Plus you have the extra 10 days anyway.


----------



## podsaab

Garth Vader said:


> You have to leave the country, not the Emirate, so you'll be fine. Plus you have the extra 10 days anyway.


Hello, thank you for the quick reply. I have a couple of questions also

- Does it not matter which Emirate (Sharjah, etc) I entered from? As I have been coming and going for 4 months now from the same airport but I always leave within the 30 days (27/28th day).

- I called up DNRD today and they said that the 10+/- grace period is applicable for British passport holders (myself) but he said that this is from Dubai and does not know if this is applicable from Sharjah!

- Is the 10 day grace period official or is it down to the immigration to decide ?

Thank you sooo much.


----------



## rowood

The 30 day visa in your passport is I assume a UAE visa, so the 10 day grace period is ok.... I went on my 38th day again last month and all ok. also if driving fill up with petrol in Oman as its even cheaper than Dubai..


40 days


podsaab said:


> Hello ... I am coming up to my 30th day on my visa on arrival in the UAE and I am also a UK citizen and passport holder... however!! ... Would I qualify for the 10+/- grace period as I came through Sharjah airport or would this rule apply for ONLY Dubai or is this for ALL the UAE Emirates???
> 
> Please reply soon I am on my 29th day here


----------



## podsaab

Hello, thank you for the quick response.

Thats fine I will leave on the 36th day ... but what If I entered through Sharjah airport and exit again through Sharjah airport ? would they acknowledge the 10 day grace period ?


----------



## JusAdy_Glasgow

podsaab said:


> Hello, thank you for the quick response.
> 
> Thats fine I will leave on the 36th day ... but what If I entered through Sharjah airport and exit again through Sharjah airport ? would they acknowledge the 10 day grace period ?


It doesn't matter which emirate you have entered from as long as you have a 30 day UAE visa stamp in your passport then you are entitled to the 10 day grace period. 
Sharjah airport won't need to acknowledge a grace period as you'll have a new visa (I assume) by the time you fly out/in again. It doesn't matter whether it's Sharjah or Dubai the same rules appt for this.


----------



## podsaab

thank you very much


----------



## peterpan123

Did I understand it correctly, that the grace period applies to all EU Citizen? 
And is it safe to assume to get the grace period? (i know no 100% guarantee, but what are the chances of getting fined?

thanks


----------



## Shanley

Hi all, sorry for bumping this thread but it seemed the most appropriate.

Does this 10 day grace period still exist? Might come in handy for me if it does as I am still waiting on getting my working visa


----------



## Moe78

So far it seems to still go on and although I haven't heard of anyone who says otherwise, sometimes an official can catch you out on it at random or so we are led to believe.


----------



## Shanley

And how much could the fine potentially be if I just left it until day 37? (overstaying 7)

Thanks,
Shanley.


----------



## Moe78

From experience it's 200 first day, 100 every day after but like I said, never heard of anyone getting caught on this but you have to count the days right.


----------



## Shanley

Sorry if this sounds stupid but what do you mean by 'count the days right?'


----------



## Moe78

30 days is 30 days, not 1 month which can be 28, 30 or 31 days. Many people get caught out because of that.


----------



## Shanley

Ah right well day 30 of my visa is 3rd of November, so if I leave until the 7th I should bring 800AED for the fine alone just in case?

Thanks,
Conor.


----------



## Moe78

Unless the Irish count the days backwards, I would say you meant December not November haha! Just bring 1000 with you but don't worry they have ATMs there too


----------



## shanehbrsj

Hi all,

My brother came Dubai on 30 days visa (which is finished in 26Dec).Can he have 10 additional days to stay here.But,the agency is not telling abt this Grace 10 days.

PLs,help


----------



## MojriM

Can Anyone Explain more about the Grace period ?

My Visia ends in two days, American Passport with a 30 day Visa


----------



## Dazed + Confused

Any passport that gives a visa on arrival is in effect a 30 + 10 days, so if you do a visa run on day 39 or 40, you're OK.


----------



## twonao

MojriM,

We just went there last week on the 34th day of our visa and nobody told us anything. Everybody was friendly and it was the same as when we went before the expiration date.

Just take some cash with you in case you have the bad luck to deal with a bad agent.


----------

